# This is what happens when u get married



## Amnesia (Oct 10, 2021)

muh amnesia get married already


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Oct 10, 2021)

white women be like


----------



## cloUder (Oct 10, 2021)

non virgin woman moment


----------



## LastHopeForNorman (Oct 10, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Chadeep (Oct 10, 2021)

@BrendioEEE


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Oct 10, 2021)

living alone mogs anyway regardless of anything else that comes with marriage


----------



## Ozil (Oct 10, 2021)

No women are virgins in 2021 so if you LTR anyone they are susceptible to cheating/disloyalty etc. Marry someone for wife benefits and cheat on the side before she can, pre-nup it too. Marriage is cucked in this day and age so might as well play it like this.


----------



## Deleted member 15595 (Oct 10, 2021)

MeeksPilled said:


> No women are virgins in 2021


people who deny this are the biggest copers

all foids lose it before their 18th birthday


----------



## maxxedfalloutdweller (Oct 10, 2021)

“Did you blow him near the couch”



“Yes, right when he walked through the door”


you can’t make this shit up.


----------



## micropenis29 (Oct 10, 2021)

women want to feel like they're getting the highest value man they can get (or a man that is on a very promising trajectory)

if the man stagnates or is simply not keeping pace with trajectory that was advertised when they first met, the woman will feel scammed and will feel justified in cheating on him, divorce raping him, etc.


----------



## oldcelloser (Oct 10, 2021)

its all good brother, most incels here wont listen; they will keep chocking on the  and simping to the max for the first stacy they see


----------



## turkproducer (Oct 10, 2021)

hope she ropes


----------



## Enfant terrible (Oct 10, 2021)

never marry


----------



## datboijj (Oct 10, 2021)

CATBOY said:


> people who deny this are the biggest copers
> 
> all foids lose it before their 18th birthday


----------



## datboijj (Oct 10, 2021)

"what does Katy Perry voice mean"


----------



## Xangsane (Oct 10, 2021)

But the dream is to have a wife, children and live in a cosy home...


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Oct 10, 2021)

lol she is playing with her wedding ring she is already subconsciously thinking of taking it off and taking half of his shit


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Oct 10, 2021)

"I was an absolute whore and deserved to be treated like one"

lmao the 360 no scope self slut shaming to justify cheating of divorce


----------



## datboijj (Oct 10, 2021)

no noah no care


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Oct 10, 2021)

On the next episode -> "It's not you, it's me, I am a whore you deserve better" followed by -> "I need financial support, I spent my golden years raising your kids, honey, I am keeping the house (and the car)"


----------



## Deleted member 6186 (Oct 10, 2021)

People want to tick the married status box so they don't feel like losers. 

They just don't want to let you know about the part that comes afterwards.


----------



## maxxedfalloutdweller (Oct 10, 2021)

micropenis29 said:


> women want to feel like they're getting the highest value man they can get (or a man that is on a very promising trajectory)
> 
> if the man stagnates or is simply not keeping pace with trajectory that was advertised when they first met, the woman will feel scammed and will feel justified in cheating on him, divorce raping him, etc.





Failedworker said:


> People want to tick the married status box so they don't feel like losers.
> 
> They just don't want to let you know about the part that comes afterwards.


Some of the truest words typed on this forum.


----------



## cvzvvc (Oct 10, 2021)

It's over for 99% of men in the West


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Oct 10, 2021)

will never understand men that want to marry.
the only men i know that are getting married are the ones that are getting threatened by their gf that she'll leave if they don't marry her and the bluepilled idiots that think that by putting a ring on her they'll secure her for life


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Oct 10, 2021)

She needs Islam ASAP


----------



## gamma (Oct 10, 2021)

MoeZart said:


> will never understand men that want to marry.
> the only men i know that are getting married are the ones that are getting threatened by their gf that she'll leave if they don't marry her and the bluepilled idiots that think that by putting a ring on her they'll secure her for life


Exactly, it's always women that want marriage and men accept because they haven't other options


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 10, 2021)

gamma said:


> Exactly, it's always women that want marriage and men accept because they haven't other options


@PingPong i watched video and didn't understand anything tbh because of low iq. Elab someone


----------



## Deleted member 14323 (Oct 10, 2021)

OldVirgin said:


> @PingPong i watched video and didn't understand anything tbh because of low iq. Elab someone


She cheated on him.


----------



## looksmaxxtocope (Oct 10, 2021)

maxxedfalloutdweller said:


> “Yes, right when he walked through the door”


----------



## Deleted member 14160 (Oct 10, 2021)

Damn Idc how much of a slayer I ascend to, I'm only marrying a traditional religious virgin from back home. Western women are a different level of delusion


----------



## NumbThePain (Oct 10, 2021)

Dont marry. Also fuck white women even tho they the best looking foids


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 10, 2021)

CATBOY said:


> people who deny this are the biggest copers
> 
> all foids lose it before their 18th birthday


Cope


----------



## Enfant terrible (Oct 10, 2021)

CATBOY said:


> people who deny this are the biggest copers
> 
> all foids lose it before their 18th birthday


my sister is virgin at 19


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Oct 10, 2021)

Thank God my girlfriend is a virgin from a good family that hates men and whores


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 10, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Thank God my girlfriend is a virgin from a good family that hates men and whores


Big if true


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Oct 10, 2021)

BrendioEEE said:


> Big if true


Its true, its common where i live


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 10, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Its true, its common where i live


Mogs me


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Oct 10, 2021)

BrendioEEE said:


> Mogs me


She hates men because of her 3rd cousin that was raped and killed by guys, and she hates whores because one of her family members cheated and she alwats speaks shit about sluts


----------



## cloUder (Oct 10, 2021)

BrendioEEE said:


> Mogs me


come to bulgaria tbh
you have appeal here since u r prettyboy


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 10, 2021)

cloUder said:


> come to bulgaria tbh
> you have appeal here since u r prettyboy


Maby


----------



## Basedprincess (Oct 10, 2021)

Enfant terrible said:


> my sister is virgin at 19


Proof?


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 14323 (Oct 10, 2021)

Enfant terrible said:


> my sister is virgin at 19


proof?
@Basedprincess @OldVirgin


----------



## Vermilioncore (Oct 10, 2021)

that’s why I’m glad my girlfriend was a virgin before me and I made her delete every social media and also I’m tracking her location at all times. I even took my gun out and said if she ever cheats on me, I will kill someone and she will be to blame


----------



## Enfant terrible (Oct 10, 2021)

Basedprincess said:


> Proof?


I know, she has almost no friends, never had a bf and isnt going to college so no hook up culture shit. Also doesnt party and drink.


----------



## Deleted member 15246 (Oct 10, 2021)

It's his fault that he married, he himself shot his foot. He deserves it.

Beta cucks have no future.


----------



## khvirgin (Oct 10, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> white women be like


do you think racemixing is the solution?


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Oct 10, 2021)

khvirgin said:


> do you think racemixing is the solution?


----------



## khvirgin (Oct 10, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> View attachment 1360903


2


----------



## Deleted member 15595 (Oct 10, 2021)

Enfant terrible said:


> my sister is virgin at 19


>19
>female
>virgin

404 not found


----------



## Enfant terrible (Oct 10, 2021)

CATBOY said:


> >19
> >female
> >virgin
> 
> 404 not found


its real


----------



## Deleted member 15595 (Oct 10, 2021)

Enfant terrible said:


> its real


in what country


----------



## Enfant terrible (Oct 10, 2021)

CATBOY said:


> in what country


germany


----------



## sytyl (Oct 10, 2021)

CATBOY said:


> >19
> >female
> >virgin
> 
> 404 not found


they exist lol


----------



## Deleted member 15595 (Oct 10, 2021)

Enfant terrible said:


> germany


age of consent in turkmany is 14 and you expect me to believe a foid at 19 is virgin?

just lol


sytyl said:


> they exist lol


troll


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Oct 10, 2021)

Xangsane said:


> But the dream is to have a wife, children and live in a cosy home...


even worse if u have kids with one. imagine only seeing ur kids once every weekend and having to pick them up from ur ex's house and seeing the guy she cheated on u with. and see ur kids talk about all the things they did with mommy and her boyfriend


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Oct 10, 2021)

CATBOY said:


> >19
> >female
> >virgin
> 
> 404 not found


fucked a 23 year old virgin and popped her cherry all over my mates living room floor

also did the same thing to a 19 year old and it went all over my bed so i had to do the old mattress flip


----------



## Deleted member 15595 (Oct 10, 2021)

Digital Hitler said:


> fucked a 23 year old virgin and popped her cherry all over my mates living room floor
> 
> also did the same thing to a 19 year old and it went all over my bed so i had to do the old mattress flip


tales from the mental asylum


----------



## Stopping@Nothing19 (Oct 10, 2021)

CATBOY said:


> tales from the mental asylum


kekfuel and mentalasylumfuel


----------



## JizzFarmer (Oct 10, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> white women be like


do you play tf2


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Oct 10, 2021)

JizzFarmer said:


> do you play tf2


Yessir


----------



## JizzFarmer (Oct 10, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> Yessir


what class do you main


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Oct 10, 2021)

JizzFarmer said:


> what class do you main


Used to main demoman and pyro but nowadays I dont really play that much


----------



## JizzFarmer (Oct 10, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> Used to main demoman and pyro but nowadays I dont really play that much


demo is the chaddest class to main. Spy is the most incel


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Oct 10, 2021)

JizzFarmer said:


> demo is the chaddest class to main. Spy is the most incel


Trucel = sniper main


----------



## JizzFarmer (Oct 10, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> Trucel = sniper main


True, but huntsman and classic = gigachad


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Oct 10, 2021)

CATBOY said:


> people who deny this are the biggest copers
> 
> all foids lose it before their 18th birthday


In cucked west yes


----------



## RftH (Oct 11, 2021)

Crazy how calm that conversation is....


----------



## Deleted member 15899 (Nov 1, 2021)

how can you complain about the white race dying when you won't get married and have lots of kids like ethnics


----------



## Zenturio (Nov 1, 2021)

CupOfCoffee said:


> She needs Islam ASAP


We all do


----------



## Beetlejuice (Nov 1, 2021)

Jfl


----------

